# Union Force or Burton Cartels or Now Pilots



## SOD78 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking to replace my 6yr old Ride EX. Currently ride a NS Proto HD 157 and have Burton Ruler Size 10.5(shrink tech) East Coast rider and 90% groomers. What are your opinions on bindings for the board, or if you have other binding opinions. Also, binding size since 10.5 is right on the edge.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I know people here have had problems with Now Pilot ratchets failing on them. A snowboarding buddy of mine had the ratchet fail on his Now IPO... Union Force are good except for the smaller ankle strap(but you might like that:shrug. They are responsive, good shock absorption. Cartels are reliable as the day is long, have been around forever, very comfortable and more responsive than their flex would have you believe . Speaking as someone who owns a pair of Cartels, I can attest to that. I would go with either Force or Cartels.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

joebloggs13 said:


> Cartels are reliable as the day is long, have been around forever, very comfortable and more responsive than their flex would have you believe . Speaking as someone who owns a pair of Cartels, I can attest to that. I would go with Cartels.


Sound advice.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Own both. Either are a good choice, but Cartels get my vote as joebloggs13 said Cartels are comfortable, responsive. ++ versatile.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

SOD78 said:


> Looking to replace my 6yr old Ride EX. Currently ride a NS Proto HD 157 and have Burton Ruler Size 10.5(shrink tech) East Coast rider and 90% groomers. What are your opinions on bindings for the board, or if you have other binding opinions. Also, binding size since 10.5 is right on the edge.



I also rock Burton Rulers in 10.5. I have a pair of Missions in Large and a pair of Genesis in Medium. Go with the Medium 100%. I bought the Gens specifically because I was having problems with boot movement in the Larges and my feet would go numb due to ratchets being over-tightened. 

Can't go wrong with the Cartels in Medium.

Edit: Burton will tell you themselves that Medium is the way to go with a 10.5.


----------

